# Tough dog bed recommendations?



## Twizzel (22 February 2012)

So Rosie pup has just started to eat her way through her 2nd bed in the 7 weeks we've had her!! The first one I've repaired with a sock patch, it's only her bed for upstairs in the lounge so not too fussed, however this morning she's had a go on her crate mattress cue foam everywhere and a big tear in it despite having toys everywhere to chew... it's that canvas type material so not overly easy to fix either as she has torn it, this is what shes currently got-
http://www.petslovescruffs.com/Scru...ition-Collection/Expedition-Mat/p-91-114-531/

Can anyone recommend a good waterproof tough dog bed? Definitely needs to be waterproof we are on a farm and she often comes in stinking as you would expect!


----------



## ash493 (22 February 2012)

I had a lurcher like that - the only one I found that he couldn't chew was from tuffies.co.uk.  Expensive but waterproof and cheaper than buying a new bed each week.  Only problem was it took him a couple of days to get used to it because it rustled the first time he sat on it and it scared him - lol!  Lasted many years and was hosed off countless times


----------



## Jake10 (22 February 2012)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/3-peaks-crash-mat-dog-mattress-30822

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/durable-dog-mat-by-ruff-and-tuff-37274

The really tough tuffie near the bottom of the page http://www.tuffies.co.uk/dog-beds.asp#chewproof


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 February 2012)

I would endorse the Tuffies, you can hose them down to wash them too. Expensive but you only need to buy one once.

Really however, I need a Tuffies sofa but they havent made one yet....


----------



## copperthepony (22 February 2012)

I can recommend the tuffies dog beds as well. I have a german bred GSP that used to eat dog beds until I got him a tuffies. Falling apart now, but has lasted 7 years. He doesn't seem to like chewing them.

I got him the smooth surfaced one for his doghouse. It took him a while to get used to the texture, and I had to pull an old t-shirt over it for him to feel comfortable on it. I later got him the textured surface one for the house, he liked it a lot better.


----------



## DW Team (22 February 2012)

Our GSD also liked to eat her bed I brought home the cribox from the yard and put the smallest amount possible on the corner she was eating. Touch wood she has not touched it  since!


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 February 2012)

I've given up, it's old towels, blankies or fleeces for the youngster, anything fluffy or stuffed gets destroyed, his jaws are insane! Hoping he will grow out of it at some stage (he is 13 months)


----------



## weevil (22 February 2012)

I gave up buying beds for Sprocket as he can destroy one amazingly quickly. I just bought a cheap duvet and duvet cover from Tesco which has lasted amazingly well (and you can wash the cover when it starts to smell).


----------



## whisp&willow (22 February 2012)

i wouldn't spend money on a good quality new bed until (or unless!) the chewing stops!  

we just got betty a new bed:  http://www.pet-joy.com/shop/new/ from pets at home, and it seems to be good.

waterproof, and should be smell free and easy to hoover/wipe clean.  she's still getting used to it, as like someone mentioned about another bed, it sustles when she gets on, and it a bit tricky till you get the hang of it!  for now ive put a towel on top because she was finding it hard to get comfey as her feet were like bambi on ice!


----------



## MyHaney (1 October 2013)

http://toughdogbeds.com/

Is a review of some tough dog beds


----------



## satinbaze (1 October 2013)

I use vet bed for young dogs and puppies. For some reason they don't seem to chew it and it wicks away any wetness. Also washes v easily and dries quickly


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 October 2013)

yup, dont buy a bed for a young dog that is still chewing unless you want to risk an intestinal blockage.  (Ive been there, with a single thread from a bed that was swallowed and still visible hanging out of the mouth but the other end had gone right down into the intestines so required surgery). I stick with a crate and vet bed


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 October 2013)

The Kuranda has seen us through one extremely destructive dog-he couldn't get it through the dog flap  and a set of puppies:






It's orthopaedic and can be simply hosed to clean it. I usually pile a foam cage liner, vet bed or blanket on top.

They all fit as grown ups too!


----------



## Sprig (1 October 2013)

PM me if you are going to buy a Tuffies. I have an un-used one looking for a new home.


----------



## Twizzel (1 October 2013)

Tuffies dog beds all the way, ours detroyed several beds but has had her tuffie for a year now and it's not got a single hole in.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 October 2013)

Aaaaannnd you've just brought your own thread full circle


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 October 2013)

:redface3: Just noticed the date on the OP and the OP has now replied to her own thread!


----------



## loopiesteff (2 October 2013)

LOL!

I have a Ruff and Tuff http://www.petsathome.com/shop/square-dog-bed-by-ruff-and-tuff-38621 like so. He destroyed it in hours. Very disappointed. But I just keep re-stuffing and re-sowing. It's a rustley one, but he has a fleece to lie on now, and touch wood *taps head* hasn't destroyed it for a while now! Those Tuffies look LURVELY!


----------



## Twizzel (2 October 2013)

haha! I only saw the title and did a quick reply... but yes I can highly recommend tuffies! haha...


----------



## Copperpot (2 October 2013)

Having spent hundreds on tuffies and other apparently indestructible beds I have given up. They get a double duvet and it's replaced every 2 weeks. 

The tuffie was no match for a Dobermann


----------



## Copperpot (2 October 2013)

I also tried a kuranda (I think they are called) dog bed. It's like a tarpaulin stretched across a frame. It's inset into the frame so they can't get at the edges. Great I thought. 

Went to Tesco, half an hour later I came back and she was sat on the floor in the frame and the tarpaulin was shredded!


----------



## Honey08 (3 October 2013)

Neither of our dogs chew their beds, and we have had something very similar to a tuffie (but half the price) that has lasted four years until we got our smaller lab, who digs at his bed when he is cold, then it gradually got shredded (the stuffing gets pulled out).  I'm not convinced that a tuffie would stop this, and am too mean to splash out £150 to find out.  I am thinking of going back to the plastic tub type beds with vet bed in the bottom and a cheap duvet to dig himself under if he is cold.

Anyone else had a bed ruined by digging and got any ideas.  Unfortunately he has done the other dog's bed too!  He would be warmer if I could persuade them to share, but Honey is not impressed and wants her own space, even in a huge bed.


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 October 2013)

After reading this thread, the moral of my story is that my dog did not grow out of eviscerating the soft furnishings so he still gets a towel or a fleece to lie on. He's out during the day so has a pretty good coat.
I refuse to spend money on something he is going to destroy. His choice  and he has survived for almost three years without a 'bed'.


----------

